# M48.06 more specific?



## lanieduff (Sep 26, 2017)

I always code lumbar spinal stenosis as M48.06.  Now Medicare started sending notices that they did not deny the claim, but did not crossover the claim to secondary payor because "M4806" must be coded to the highest specificity"  Need help going to highest specificity- any assistance?


----------



## dizneyfn1 (Sep 27, 2017)

I am getting the same denial I am hoping to get an answer


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Sep 28, 2017)

This icd 10 code is being expanded

M48.06X:
     -M48.061: Spinal Stenosis of the Lumbar region without neurogenic claudication
     -M48.062: Spinal Stenosis of the Lumbar region with neurogenic claudication

I now this from a recent webinar I attended, but do not know if a "0" or a "9" will be used. The two additional options did speak for themselves and might not expand any further.

It was also said that the CMS.gov website has an updated ICD10 list for 2018

Also there will be NO grace period for when these code changes take effect October 1


----------

